# Airlift rear shocks...



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

I have a mk6 jetta s on slam xl fronts airlift twist beam rears, airlift shocks running the v2 management. My issue is the car is excessively bouncy. I have tried everything from raising the vehicle and lowering I tried all different psi's. it almost seems as I it doesn't want to stop bouncing to bad for normal driving and it is daily driven. 
I was curious if the konis would solve this problem. For me myself this isn't an issue my 4 month old son can't really be in be back while this is occurring not good at all. 

It not resolved by this weekend a local fellow will be picking up the kit at a steal of a deal I will just go back to stock. Thanks for all the info or help. And I have searched an checked everything.


----------



## BBSWagen (Nov 11, 2007)

Koni could be an option, but airlift now has dampening adjustable rear shocks they might be better since your kid confort is the objective!


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

I haven't seen them yet, I may try Koni yellow or something if Andrew has them in stock I would stop bye and pick them up.


----------



## BBSWagen (Nov 11, 2007)

You can also, go with BC coilovers rear shocks, or any other rear dampening adjustable shocks!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Jetta_MK6 said:


> I haven't seen them yet, I may try Koni yellow or something if Andrew has them in stock I would stop bye and pick them up.


We do! Stop by today! :beer:


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

I will be there between 230-3... Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2010)

Jetta_MK6 said:


> I have a mk6 jetta s on slam xl fronts airlift twist beam rears, airlift shocks running the v2 management. My issue is the car is excessively bouncy. I have tried everything from raising the vehicle and lowering I tried all different psi's. it almost seems as I it doesn't want to stop bouncing to bad for normal driving and it is daily driven.
> I was curious if the konis would solve this problem. For me myself this isn't an issue my 4 month old son can't really be in be back while this is occurring not good at all.
> 
> It not resolved by this weekend a local fellow will be picking up the kit at a steal of a deal I will just go back to stock. Thanks for all the info or help. And I have searched an checked everything.


Something is not right here....please contact our Customer Service guys. I think you may have a bad shock. This kit should ride very well!


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

And to make matters worse the kit is only a month old and shocks are 2 weeks old i believe bought them new also. Will do but I will be purchasing konis to replace them. I have had better driving with coils as could go lower on my st and drive smoother which is leading me to believe it is the shocks because the fronts feel planted and don't wanna bounce no matter what psi it's just the rear an I can't do that with my son.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Airlift has dampening adjustable rear shocks available now?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

bryangb said:


> Airlift has dampening adjustable rear shocks available now?


They will be releasing shortly.

We still like the Koni's


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> They will be releasing shortly.
> 
> We still like the Koni's


And no difference in low capability?


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

bryangb said:


> And no difference in low capability?


Shouldn't be any difference, they're supposed to be threaded just like the fronts and the Audi rears. As long as you thread it so that the actual strut body is shorter it will go lower. With Konis and bilsteins that's where get hung up.


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

Well I screwed up one of my konis already 2 turn and it broke something inside now it won't adjust. Gonna be paying Andrew a visit to get a new set again. :thumbdown:


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

Installed my konis today. Just curious. How far down did anyone cut the bump stops on the air lift shocks. I noticed I only cut one small piece off maybe I was riding on bump stop and making rough ??


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 1, 2012)

It sounds to me that you did not cut enough of the bump stop and were riding on it causing the rough ride.


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

I cut them exactly as the instructions stated.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2010)

Jetta_MK6 said:


> I cut them exactly as the instructions stated.


What pressure are you running at?


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

I ran consistent at 45 in the Rear but I've tried all pressures. They are sitting in the garage the konis are nice just not as low which I hate. When I removed them it looked as if it had maybe an inch of travel when fully extended till it touched the bottom of the bumpstops. But I had already purchased konis so they went on.


----------



## BBSWagen (Nov 11, 2007)

Jetta_MK6 said:


> I ran consistent at 45 in the Rear but I've tried all pressures. They are sitting in the garage the konis are nice just not as low which I hate. When I removed them it looked as if it had maybe an inch of travel when fully extended till it touched the bottom of the bumpstops. But I had already purchased konis so they went on.


So the koni dont go as low as the airlift slam shocks! Gets me thinking here!


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

Yea konis r possibly 3/4-1 inch higher down. I just had the airlift rear shocks. I'm gonna throw them on one day this week and give them another chance the slamming was nice.


----------



## FukenMKIII (Dec 13, 2005)

I ride with about 20-25 psi with universal II's and Airlift rear shocks on my mk6 and they are stiff, but not ridiculous. About what you would expect. If I fill them to 45 psi they are uncomfortably bouncy. This probably doesnt help, but just thought i would share:beer:


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

Anything lower then about 30 psi and I would run on my tires in the rear..


----------



## FukenMKIII (Dec 13, 2005)

What are your wheels specs?


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm just running detroits with 10mm spacer in rear till summer


----------



## FukenMKIII (Dec 13, 2005)

How big are the tires then? Take out the spacers and ride lower...


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

225/40-18. They are just winter wheels. Like I said previously I think the bumpstops caused the issues the konis are treating me real nice right now but may have to put the airlift on when I pick up my wheels which are 17's.


----------

